# Good areas in dubai to live in.



## ogginiho (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just got a new job working in dubai but I've never been and don't know what areas are good to move too. 

Just to help, I'm a 31 uk male, with a budget of 90k, ideally I'd like a 1 bed with a good view
Any help would be great
Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends where you're going to be working.

If it's Business Bay/DIFC, then you're best looking at the Downtown area.

If you're up near Media City or Internet City or out at Jebel Ali, then look at the Marina.

There are plenty of other options too but Downtown and Marina tend to be the most desired locations for newbies who would prefer to be around western ex-pats and be close to bars and restaurants.

Shouldn't have any difficulties getting a 1 bedroom apartment with a good view with that budget.


----------



## AmerAussie (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I also am moving to Dubai (in March) and am 40, looking to be relatively close to Emirates headquarters. My budget is 144,000 per year, and I'd like to be near the metro, as traffic can be a bit troublesome. I also am not needing to be around expats (I have been one all my life) but have been looking at the Marina area. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Emirates HQ is at the other end of Dubai from the Marina, but is easily commutable on the Metro (as long as you don't mind spending a 45 minute journey with your face in someone's armpit) or by road (you'll generally be going against the traffic).

You'll get a decent apartment in most areas for that budget. If you want to be closer to work, check out Downtown/DIFC areas or Marsa Plaza next to Festival City.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AmerAussie said:


> Thanks for the advice! I also am moving to Dubai (in March) and am 40, looking to be relatively close to Emirates headquarters. My budget is 144,000 per year, and I'd like to be near the metro, as traffic can be a bit troublesome. I also am not needing to be around expats (I have been one all my life) but have been looking at the Marina area. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


If you want to be 'relatively close to Emirates Headquaters' then the Marina is not the place to be looking as it's at the other end of town!

Is that budget for an apartment or are you after a villa? Also, 90% of the population of Dubai is expats.


----------



## AmerAussie (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply. I should have clarified that I am not needing to be around North American expats (an agent I met with felt that was a condition). That is my yearly budget for an apartment. Thanks for the geographic clarification.

PS-I was in the cinema yesterday and saw a preview for the new Oz film, with, of course, Elphaba!


----------



## Kamesh (May 14, 2013)

We're moving to Dubai around September time as my husband has new job there, I wont be working and we have a 21 month old son, i'd like to be in a compound can anyone suggest which is best areas to be with plenty of activities for my toddler and for me to meet people in similar situation. 
Ive seen various compounds - Greens, Meadows, Springs etc etc, just don't know which is best. We want a 3 bedroom villa with nice garden and my budget is upto 165,000 AED. Thanks


----------

